

The Art of the Landing Page – Tips for Increasing Conversions - theforay
https://beta.openforum.com/idea-hub/topics/the-world/article?postguid=1166f6e6-96a7-4033-976d-d0af99aff286

======
symptic
I do a lot of landing page designs for clients. Here are some successful pages
I can show:

<http://www.codedpreview.com/previews/68ce03ad/>

<http://www.codedpreview.com/previews/78709ad6/>

<http://www.codedpreview.com/previews/f2658514/>

<http://www.codedpreview.com/previews/96728435/>

It's important to keep in mind that the most important thing about your
landing page is that you send qualified leads to them. Some of the requests I
get seem very silly or odd, but my clients are AdWords magicians and can get
the right people to go to them and convert very well.

Many clients optimize the pages I deliver to bring in $500 a day, net. I've
been in the affiliate marketing service industry for long enough to have some
insights for anyone just starting with online marketing.

If you have any questions, feel free to reply and ask!

------
GrishaRemake
Good advise

------
duckbridge
Very educational

------
zaidf
Rule #1: Test, test and test.

That's one thing I've learned from my experience with landing pages. You
should assume little. Test a lot.

~~~
paraschopra
Yep, testing is essential for landing pages. But successful tests require good
amount of traffic which might not be possible for smaller campaigns. So, best
approach would be to follow best practices in landing page design and then
tweak one thing at a time to really optimize conversions.

------
redorb
heres a site Im working on landing page for local company - Please look it
over and give first impressions ... on the landing page only...

<http://okcgranite.com/redorb/index.html>

~~~
browser411
in general, simplify.

my 2 cents. take or leave:

* severely cut down the copy up top. e.g.: Athenian Marble has specialized in cultured marble since 1969. We have 50 employees in a 67,000 sq ft facility to serve your needs!

* add the A+ BBB rating as a very simple graphic--instant credibility (even I know what that is!)

* 3 calls to action below:

1) Call (phone number only)

2) Visit (address only; map seems extraneous; maybe include the photo form the
"About us" with the building facade so people can find it easily when they
drive there)

3) Email (deprioritize this--I assume most people pick up the phone for info
on marble; maybe even get rid of the form and just have an email address)

I would refrain from using phrases like "Are You Ready?" and "Let us help
you." In particular, "Are You Ready" could turn off someone who's just looking
for info.

BTW, the "see all photos" page should feature photos more prominently. It has
a ton of text up top. I imagine photos are very important for engaging
customers.

~~~
redorb
Thank you very much I will - be A/b testing your exact idea (as far as I can
get from the text) with google site optimizer thanks a lot that is great
feedback :)

------
maurycy
By the way, what are good landing pages you can recommend to study? Ideally,
with proved above average conversions.

~~~
vaksel
supposedly those huge 1 page landing pages convert like gold.

~~~
redorb
one of the better reads I've found on landing pages -
[http://www.seomoz.org/blog/announcing-the-seomoz-landing-
pag...](http://www.seomoz.org/blog/announcing-the-seomoz-landing-page-
competition-winner) and yeah they say they do work like gold I could just
never bring myself to be so sleezy

 __sleezy cause I think the reason they work is that they get you to read for
30 minutes, then you don't want to feel like you are wasting that 30 minutes
by not buying.

~~~
jraines
Writing a long-form sales letter that fully and narratively explains the
benefits (especially emotional) that will accrue from the purchase and use of
the product is not sleazy, it's smart.

Lying about those benefits is sleazy.

~~~
vaksel
a huge portion of those pages is the customer testimonials, all of them are
made up on the spot. I'd call that sleazy, wouldn't you?

~~~
jraines
The ones I've read aren't mostly testimonials -- but yes, making testimonials
up is sleazy.

